# Typische Symptome schwachen Netzteil



## RNG_AGESA (6. November 2019)

zb bei dem 630W netzteil mit 3900x und 2070s 
GTA fängt an zu ruckeln falls viele spieler in der nähe sind > hohe belastung > und verabschiedet sich mit einem fehler "ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT" aber win läuft weiter - YT und TWITCH fenster sind grün.
ist das ein typisches verhalten eines schwachen netzteil?


----------



## SaPass (6. November 2019)

Welches Netzteil ist denn verbaut?

In meinen Augen läuft da irgendetwas anderes instabil, vermutlich GTA5: Fix: err_gfx_d3d_init in GTA V - k2rx.com


----------



## RNG_AGESA (6. November 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil ist denn verbaut?


https://www.amazon.de/Thermaltake-Berlin-80Plus-Bronze-zertifiziert/dp/B004YISIB2


SaPass schrieb:


> In meinen Augen läuft da irgendetwas anderes instabil, vermutlich GTA5: Fix: err_gfx_d3d_init in GTA V - k2rx.com


die sache mit GTA ist wirklich merkwürdig. die einen kennen keine abstürze, die anderen kein funktionierendes spiel... 
ich versuche den fehler soweit wie nur möglich einzugrenzen... 

k2rx kenne ich schon.... besser gesagt fast alle seiten die sich mit problem auseinandersetzen.


----------



## drstoecker (6. November 2019)

Nach Netzteil klingt das nicht.


----------



## NatokWa (6. November 2019)

Uff ein Städtereihe NT ... fallen die nicht laufend unten durch weil sie die Leistung die draufsteht entweder garnicht oder alles andere als Stabil bringen ? Ich weiß nur das ständig von denen abgeraten wird 
Zumal 630 Watt dein System ohne die geringsten Probleme betreiben können sollte , selbst mit absoluter Maximallast dürfte es SEHR schwer werden auch nur die 500Watt zu erreichen , selbst 450Watt dürfte es nicht erreichen  da die Ryzens nicht gerade die Stromfresser sind *g* . Solche Verbräuche erreicht man noch dazu nur mit AVX-Last auf der Cpu , und irgendwie glaube ich nicht das GTA5 massiv auf AVX setzt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. November 2019)

Zu schwaches NT schaltet ab unter Last und die Kiste ist aus!
Das ist das einzige Symptom was mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2019)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Zu schwaches NT schaltet ab unter Last und die Kiste ist aus!
> Das ist das einzige Symptom was mir bekannt ist.



Das Thermaltake schaltet nicht ab. Da geht einfach nur die Spannung in den Keller. Kann also durchaus sein, dass es instabil wird.
Ich würde das Netzteil schnell gegen was Besseres austauschen.


----------



## NatokWa (6. November 2019)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Zu schwaches NT schaltet ab unter Last und die Kiste ist aus!
> Das ist das einzige Symptom was mir bekannt ist.



Gute Netzteile ja , wenn sie mitkriegen das sie schlechte Werte liefern .... 


Hatte selbst mal ein NT das unter Last auf der 12V Schiene auf bis zu 11.2 Volt abgesackt ist mit "Regelspitzen" rauf bis 13.5V  .... Eines dieser Berühmten "Combat Power" NT's . Da hat NIX abgeschaltet .... nur die GraKa ist abgestürzt und hat den Treiber jedesmal neu geladen was dazu führte das alle aktiven Anwendungen neu gestartet werden musten weil die Bilder entweder Grün oder Schwarz waren und blieben . Games sind idr. gleich ganz abgekackt mit nem DX-Fehler

Es ist also DURCHAUS möglich das ein NT solche Probs auslöst . Sonst würde mir auch nix (abgesehen von defekter GraKa) einfallen was die oben genannten Probs auslösen könnte . Der "ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT" ist BTW ein DX-Fehler der gerne auftrittwenn der Treiber sich verabschiedet durch z.B instabiles GraKa-OC


----------



## RNG_AGESA (6. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Thermaltake schaltet nicht ab. Da geht einfach nur die Spannung in den Keller. Kann also durchaus sein, dass es instabil wird.
> Ich würde das Netzteil schnell gegen was Besseres austauschen.


gute idee 
ich versuchs mal morgen mit Corsair RM650 2019
Corsair RM Series (2019) im Test: UEberzeugende Mittelklasse-Netzteile - Hardwareluxx



NatokWa schrieb:


> Der "ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT" ist BTW ein DX-Fehler der gerne auftrittwenn der Treiber sich verabschiedet durch z.B instabiles GraKa-OC


die GPU im tower ist aktuell stock

edit: netzteil


----------



## Lexx (6. November 2019)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Zu schwaches NT schaltet ab unter Last und die Kiste ist aus!
> Das ist das einzige Symptom was mir bekannt ist.


Vorher "brüllt" noch der Lüfter los.

Hatte auch mal einen Fall da hat es auf Grund der Überanstrengung "gerochen".


----------



## NatokWa (6. November 2019)

Lexx schrieb:


> Vorher "brüllt" noch der Lüfter los.
> 
> Hatte auch mal einen Fall da hat es auf Grund der Überanstrengung "gerochen".



Genau das war damals für mich der letze Grund um das Combat Power Teil aus zu tauschen .... weil es sehr ... "Elektrisch verkohlt" gerochen hat und immernoch lief .... ein 6800K @4.3Ghz und ne GTX 680@1200Mhz waren für das Ding zu viel ums "Geregelt" zu kriegen *g*

Seither nur noch BQ ....


----------



## Lexx (6. November 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Seither nur noch BQ ....


Metoo.

Das beschriebene war nämlich ein Enermax, damals meine bevorzugte Marke.
Zugegeben, es war hart an der Grenze zur Unterdimensionierung.
Trotzdem, sollte so nicht passieren - gerade bei Enermax.

PS: nette Maunze am Bild


----------



## RNG_AGESA (6. November 2019)

BQ war eigentlich auch mein fav aber ich habe keine test finden können, auch nicht im PCGH-PLUS..  daher auch die bescheidene wahl zu CORSAIR RM650 von 2019, eines der 3 testsieger..


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2019)

Corsair ist nur Durchschnitt.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. November 2019)

Um Mal ein paar empfehlenswerte Netzteile zu nennen:

Produktvergleich Seasonic Focus Plus Gold PCGH-Edition 550W ATX 2.4, Seasonic Prime Ultra Gold 550W ATX 2.4, be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4, BitFenix Whisper M 550W ATX 2.4, Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W ATX 2.4, be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 

Corsair ist wie Thresh schon sagt eher durchschnittlich


----------



## Arndtagonist (7. November 2019)

Kann die Qualität der Seasonic-Netzteile nur bestätigen.

Habe es auch gekauft, da ich Probleme mit einer neu angeschfften Vega Karte bei einem be Quiet! E8 gehabt habe. Durch die Lastspitzen ist regelmäßig der Bildschirm schwarz geworden oder der PC abgestürzt. Irgendwann konnte ich den Fehler sogar reproduzieren, indem ich den Schalter der Lüftersteuerung meines R4 leicht berührt habe (ohne es wohlgemerkt zu verstellen).


----------



## SaPass (7. November 2019)

Seasonic scheint der gleichen Meinung  zu sein wie du und gibt auch 10 Jahre Garantie auf das Focus Plus oder Focus GX.


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2019)

Arndtagonist schrieb:


> Kann die Qualität der Seasonic-Netzteile nur bestätigen.
> 
> Habe es auch gekauft, da ich Probleme mit einer neu angeschfften Vega Karte bei einem be Quiet! E8 gehabt habe. Durch die Lastspitzen ist regelmäßig der Bildschirm schwarz geworden oder der PC abgestürzt. Irgendwann konnte ich den Fehler sogar reproduzieren, indem ich den Schalter der Lüftersteuerung meines R4 leicht berührt habe (ohne es wohlgemerkt zu verstellen).



Man sollte aber auch dazu sagen das ein E8 schon einiges an Zeit hinter sich hat und nicht aus ner Gen. stammt welche auf so schnelle Lastwechsel ausgerichtet war . Wenn mich net alles täuscht müßte das E8 aus der Zeit so um die 400'er /500'er Geforces liegen .... die Dauerheizungen *g* . Bei meiner 680'er hatte ich jedenfalls damals schon ein E9 .


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Man sollte aber auch dazu sagen das ein E8 schon einiges an Zeit hinter sich hat und nicht aus ner Gen. stammt welche auf so schnelle Lastwechsel ausgerichtet war . Wenn mich net alles täuscht müßte das E8 aus der Zeit so um die 400'er /500'er Geforces liegen .... die Dauerheizungen *g* . Bei meiner 680'er hatte ich jedenfalls damals schon ein E9 .



Das E8 kam vor 10 jahren aufn Markt. Das kann man mit aktuellen Netzteilen nicht mehr vergleichen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (7. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Corsair ist nur Durchschnitt.





_Berge_ schrieb:


> Corsair ist wie Thresh schon sagt eher durchschnittlich



come on 
so schlecht ist Corsair auch wieder nicht, vor allem nicht bestimmte aktuelle modelle.. oder ist das nur eine trostauszeichnung?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arndtagonist (7. November 2019)

Kann man auch nicht, zeigt aber, was möglich ist, wenn zwar die Wattmenge stimmt, andere Faktoren wiederum aber den Betrieb beeinflussen. Dass das Netzteil abschaltet, wenn etwas nicht stimmt, ist nicht immer der Fall.

Und ich muss mich korrigieren, es war ein L8.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> come on
> so schlecht ist Corsair auch wieder nicht, vor allem nicht bestimmte aktuelle modelle.. oder ist das nur eine trostauszeichnung?
> 
> 
> ...



Seit wann hat PCGH Ahnung von Netzteilen? 



Arndtagonist schrieb:


> Und ich muss mich korrigieren, es war ein L8.



Gruppe halt.
Daher empfehle ich bei Gruppe auch gleich "entsorgen".


----------



## Arndtagonist (7. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daher empfehle ich bei Gruppe auch gleich "entsorgen".



Naja, er werkelt nun in einem Office-PC und kann da nicht mehr sonderlich Schaden anrichten. Frei nach dem Mott von Röhrich "Eckardt, der is doch noch jut!"


----------



## RNG_AGESA (7. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann hat PCGH Ahnung von Netzteilen?
> 
> Gruppe halt.
> Daher empfehle ich bei Gruppe auch gleich "entsorgen".


mmmmmm, das alles ist leicht verwirrend für einen der die letzten 10 jahre mit 5 IMACs verbracht hat. 
bis vor kurzem wußte ich nicht mal was von NT, geschweige dessen untergruppen und überhaupt dessen existenz ^^


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> mmmmmm, das alles ist leicht verwirrend für einen der die letzten 10 jahre mit 5 IMACs verbracht hat.
> bis vor kurzem wußte ich nicht mal was von NT, geschweige dessen untergruppen und überhaupt dessen existenz ^^



Na ja, Corsair hat da in der Regel CWT als Fertiger und die bauen eben Durchschnitt.
Schrott ist es nicht, aber es ist wie immer -- wenn man ein gutes Netzteil kaufen kann, wieso ein durchschnittliches nehmen?
Das gleiche Problem hat auch Super Flower.
Das Leadex 3 ist neu aufn markt. An sich kein schlechtes Gerät. Nur besitzt es kein OTP. Also kein Schutz gegen Überhitzung.
Gleichzeitig ist das Netzteil aber Semi passiv. Bedeutet also, dass der Lüfter nicht immer läuft sondern sich je nach dem zuschaltet.
Blöd ist nur, wenn das Netzteil jetzt aber zu heiß wird, der Lüfter nicht einschaltet -- weil semi passiv -- und es keine Schutzschaltung gibt, die auslöst, weil es zu heiß wird, kann im schlimmsten Fall die bude abfackeln.

Und das ist eben das Problem, das die meisten Netzteile haben. Es gibt halt immer hier und da eins, das noch besser ist. Und preislich liegen sie eh alle dicht beieinander.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. November 2019)

Naja du suchst ein Corsair im Preisbereich um 90€ raus, dafür bekommst du von BeQuiet! und Seasonic bessere Modelle in diesem direkten Vergleich ist Corsair aufjedenfall Durchschnitt für den Preis


----------



## RNG_AGESA (7. November 2019)

beim nächsten kauf kein Corsair mehr. verstanden  
das alte netzteil lief bei mir seit 6monaten zusammen mit 1070... beides wurde ja jetzt ersetzt bis AMPERE... und dann wird sowieso alles getauscht. 

aber ich muß echt anerkennen das RM650 ein traum ist! so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe – 100% silent! – und "ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT" crash ist weg!! 
es lag wohl tatsächlich am netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> aber ich muß echt anerkennen das RM650 ein traum ist! so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe – 100% silent! – und "ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT" crash ist weg!!
> es lag wohl tatsächlich am netzteil.



Du hattest vorher das Thermaltake. Dagegen ist alles ein traum.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (7. November 2019)

jetzt wird es absurd 
das ranking da ganz oben mit 140%, das ist nur das NT, +21% 
UserBenchmark: Nvidia RTX 2070S (Super)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich so; waaaas?! 
Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO Performance Results - UserBenchmark


----------



## NatokWa (8. November 2019)

Mal abgesehen das Userbenchmark der letze Dreck ist ..... ja das ist nachvollziebar . Die GraKa versucht den Fehlenden" Strom zuerst aus zu gleichen indem sie einfach "langsamer macht" , das reicht aber oft nicht und schon stürzt sie ab , wie bei dir geschehen . Gerade WEIL der Treiber was anderes will (Volle power) als die GraKa macht (Stabil bleiben) . Normalerweis eführt das dazu das dann ne hübsche Meldung am Tray kommt das der GraKa-Treiber neu gestartet wurde + das aktive Spiel schmirrt mit DX-Fehler ab , genau so bei dir passiert 

Jetzt kann die Karte ENDLICH mal full-Power geben und die Muskeln spielen lassen  

Ernsthafetr GraKa-Bench ist btw eher sowas wie 3dMark und PCMark für den Rest . Vergleichswerte anschauen Sissoftware Sandra o.ä. ALLES nur net so einen dreck wie UserBenchmark .....


----------



## EoptimizeR (11. November 2019)

An sich würde ich sagen, dass durch den fehlenden Neustart/kpl. Absturz das Netzteil eher auszuschließen ist, aber die beiden Fälle die ich bisher mit minderwertigen/gealterten Netzteilen erlebt habe lassen nur den Schluss zu - ausprobieren!
Einmal hatte ein Kumpel von mir Störgeräusche auf der Soundkarte, die verschwanden als er mein gebrauchtes Enermax gekauft hat.
Und dann bei mir selbst, ein altes BQ P4-520, geschätzt 11-13 Jahre alt, muckte Anfang 2017 rum. 
Der PC stürzte glaube ich ab, ohne Fehlermeldung. Dann habe ich gebencht um durch viel Last den Fehler reproduzieren zu können, das gelang jedoch nicht, es lief alles stabil, nur WoW stürzte alle 20-30 Minuten ab.
Weil schon einige Zeit vorher ein erhebliches "Grillenzirpen" eingesetzt hatte, dass ich allerdings mit der neuen, gebrauchten Palit GTX780 SJ in Vebindung gebracht hatte, habe ich mich entschlossen ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen, damit ein zerschossenes Netzteil nicht den ganzen PC mitnimmt.
Und kaum war das neue Netzteil eingebaut war das Zirpen weg und der PC lief auch in WoW wieder stabil.
Man sieht also, selbst Anwendungen die nicht extrem viel Leistung ziehen, können Probleme machen, die man nicht mit anderen Anwendungen reproduzieren können muss.

Also lad nen Kumpel mit nem ordentlichen Netzteil auf ein Bier ein und probier es aus


----------

